# windows 10 firewall blocking stream



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

when I try to stream on my windows 10 tablet it says cannot detect streaming device. when I turn off the firewall it works. Any ideas what rules I need to create to allow it to work?

Further testing indicates this only happens in Edge, it works in Chrome. So how do I get Edge to work?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Forgive me for being imprecise because I do not have W10 (I'm a never 10 person), but I know in 7 one can alter the settings of the Win Firewall to allow or dis-allow particular programs, etc. I've done that in the past. You might try that. Again, I don't have Edge, but there may be settings in edge that can be changed that allow the Mini to function as intended.

What I can say is that in my case to get Sling Box to work I have to go into Firefox and make changes so I could view the stream (only for that session due to no longer supporting supporting 32 bit), and I also had to to a tweak in Chrome to acheive the same thing, so now I use Chrome exclusively for Sling Box until Sling Box gets its act together and supports 64bit because it plain works in Chrome. I can't give you specifics because I'm not on W10 nor edge, but I hope this gives you a good place to Google and seek the particualars to solve your problem.


----------

